# Massage Bar ideas please....?



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

So I have started playing with lotion/massage bar recipes and am having so much fun! I have three different ones so far and have just had a contact on facebook ask me for one that can be used by a massage therapist.

Now the ones I make warm up with friction in my hands and then I apply the melted wax/butter/oils to dry areas of skin. What sort of ingredients can I include that will give good meltability with good slip/glide to aid in massage? I was thinking to stay clear of waxes entirely and use maybe a blend of mango & shea butters for hardness with light oils like fractionate CO and/or sweet almond to absorb well. I think it is candelilla wax that is added to lip balms to give 'glide'. Could that work? Or what about an emulsifying wax? In other formulations that gives a lotiony feel so it may help....I plan on experimenting and wanted as much information and ideas as I can get before I start  :wink: 

Any thoughts or suggestions will be very much appreciated! TIA. 

Tanya


----------



## krissy (Jun 9, 2009)

as a massage therapist i can tell you that if the massage bars melt to easy it can make things way to greasy and hard to work on a body. there has to be an ability to have "grip" to do some moves. i wouldn't leave out the wax all together because of the oiliness. also, if possible you might see about making personal sized bars. massage therapists are supposed to be hygienic and to use a bar that you have rubbed on your hands after touching someone elses body isn't exactly hygienic. even worse if it is rubbed right on the person, then used on the next one. you can spread disease that way. eeew!


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent point Krissy - I was thinking along the lines of a small bar which would then be given to the client as a parting gift to use at home.

Tanya


----------



## krissy (Jun 9, 2009)

i made some and they were the size of a specialty chocolate. perfect for one or two uses and not a big waste if the person doesnt want to take it home.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 10, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Excellent point Krissy - I was thinking along the lines of a small bar which would then be given to the client as a parting gift to use at home.
> 
> Tanya



What a great idea!!!!!   Krissy I like your idea for sizing too.....hmmmmm


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, both of these moulds would work for that:-

http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/mini-moul ... p-555.html

http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/mini-moul ... p-558.html

Tanya


----------



## Ms.Missy (Jul 27, 2009)

this is off topic but how do u melt the ingredients?

I've heard u can do it on the stove or in the microwave

But I've read somewhere u should never use a microwave when using beeswax

Is it better to use a double boiler or just right on top of the stove?

THX


----------



## Healinya (Jul 27, 2009)

As another massage therapist, I like jojoba and shea butter. 

I have never used candellia wax. I use soy wax which i think helps it glide better than beeswax.


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2009)

I use a homemade double boiler on the stove for melting the ingredients of massage bars.  I put a stainless steel mixing bowl in the top of a large saucepan (fits perfectly!) and keep the water at a gentle simmer until it is all melted.  I actually leave it on the stove for about 10 minutes after melting - don't know if that is necessary but it was easy enough to do so I thought 'why not?'.

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 27, 2009)

I just made my first massage bars tonight after reading this thread! 

I used 1/3 cocoa butter, 1/3 jojoba oil, and 1/3 soy wax.

I'll let you guys know how they turn out. Just poured them a few minutes ago!


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2009)

They should be lovely Ashley....soy wax is awesome in massage bars imho.

Tanya


----------



## carebear (Jul 28, 2009)

Ashley, just a reminder to give them at least 2 full days to harden before you make a determination - cocoa butter can be slow that way.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 28, 2009)

I love lotion bars, i use equal amts of beeswax, cocoa or shea and almond oil and few drops of vit e. People love them i made 50 samples ones for people at my work. They come out of any molds, which is great.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^I just tried this 1:1:1 ratio and it seemed to really melt fast, put a lot of product on my hands.  I did try it a few hours after cooling though...I popped it in the freezer.  Do I need to give this another chance in a couple days?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 29, 2009)

did you use cocoa or shea? cocoa is more greasy than shea, they should be hard in a few hrs, i dont refridge mine.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 29, 2009)

Shea.  But then again, it's a tad warmer than "normal" today.  We'll see what comes.  I know folks use agents like natrasorb to make lotions less greasy...you wouldn't do that with a lotion bar, would you?


----------



## LJA (Jul 29, 2009)

I nuke beeswax but in short 30 second increments.  Never any trouble.


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2009)

Natrasorb didn't work in my bars - went all grainy and gritty as soon as I put it in.  Dry Flo AF or cornstarch would be better I have been told.  I am going to try that (Dry Flo) the next batch I make.

Tanya


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, Topcat...what do you think is a good starting point PPO?  Like a Tbs?  I know oz would be better but that stuff is so fluffy...I dunno that you could weigh that small of an amout, kwim?


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 30, 2009)

I made some massage bars the other night with cocoa butter, jojoba oil, and soy wax. Tested them last night and they were SUPER DEE DUPER GREASY.

Worked well for massage (I got to be the lucky testee!! Haha) but the oils did not rub in quickly at all. I ended up having to put a t-shirt on to go to bed because about 1/2 an hour later my back was still very greasy and slick. 

I think I'll try again with shea butter.


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2009)

Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> Thanks, Topcat...what do you think is a good starting point PPO?  Like a Tbs?  I know oz would be better but that stuff is so fluffy...I dunno that you could weigh that small of an amout, kwim?



I haven't used it yet but I was going to try 2 tsp ppo of Dry Flo.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 31, 2009)

Y'know, after playing around with different ratios...the 1:1:1 is the best one for "feel"...I keep walking by and trying them, lol!  2:1:1 was waaaaay too hard!


----------

